# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Easy Water Changes . . . Really Easy Water Changes



## daisydog (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok, I admit I'm getting really lazy. I've decided using pythons to do water changes is too much work and want to design a more permanent system. I have a sink and drain on the other side of the wall behind my tank (135g). I figure I could put some plumbing in directly from my tank to the sink. I don't want to drill my tank. Does anyone have any good ideas, plans, or examples of what might work?


----------



## daisydog (Feb 6, 2003)

Ok, I admit I'm getting really lazy. I've decided using pythons to do water changes is too much work and want to design a more permanent system. I have a sink and drain on the other side of the wall behind my tank (135g). I figure I could put some plumbing in directly from my tank to the sink. I don't want to drill my tank. Does anyone have any good ideas, plans, or examples of what might work?


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

yes, use an overflow box and just run that output to the sink. then, just throw a hose into your tank and dump water in. all extra water goes out into the overflow and off into the drain. called a "dillution" change i believe.


----------



## gpodio (Feb 4, 2004)

An old friend of mine had a similar setup to what you plan on doing. Only difference is that he left the tap on a slow drip 24/7. With a little figuring out you can get a continuous drip going to change as much water as you normally would each week.

Giancarlo Podio


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

Be careful with the continuous drip method. Its great for topping off a tank, but water changes are needed to flush a tank of contaminants.

If you aren't flushing out the water to take the chance of a buildup of nitrates and ammonia. Also keep in mind that lots of people use water changes as a chance to 'reset' the tank for a 'test free' fertilizer regimen.

I do dlution changes but I make sure to flush at least 20% with each change over a 2 hour period.

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## imported_aquaverde (May 5, 2003)

Back in the day when I had well water and a lot of windows I just started a siphon out the window. Had a hose with a Y to an extra unused washer hot and cold supplies, just ran the water within a degree or two of what the tank was at and started filling when the siphon had cleared anywhere from 25-50%. Then I would be filling and diluting til the tank topped off while still siphoning.

Easy.
And cheap!

James

armchair aquarist and former algae farmer


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

aquarium drain

Inexpensive, simple, connects to hose, let me know if anyone tries this, I'm interested in it myself


----------



## Rex Grigg (Jan 22, 2004)

Hmm..... I might just build one out of PVC and give it a go. I would be pretty easy to build one. Would not cost more than a couple of bucks.

Moderator










American by birth, Marine by the grace of God! This post spell checked with IESpell available at http://www.iespell.com

See my Profile for tank details.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

The only thing I see lacking is the ability to siphon off any mulm in the tank, but since I added the MTS, I have no debris on the bottom of the tank that I can see.

Now, why is the PVC necessary? With a small pump that has suction cup feet, I ought to be able to attach a long hose straight to the pump, right?

Now, what happens when the water level drops and the pump runs dry? The ViaAqua 1300 pump I have on hand says do not let that happen -- guess I should use that for the return from the water bucket. maybe I need a pump that can handle running dry for a little while? I've seen mini fountain pumps that can run dry.


----------



## anonapersona (Mar 11, 2004)

Yeah, the Zoo Med 104 can run dry without damage. Zoo Med 104 at Future Pets


----------



## JamesHoftiezer (Feb 2, 2003)

I have several 104's. There's at least on e in each of my vivariums. Good little units. Only issue is a very small head. Only about 18".

*James Hoftiezer

Tank Journal - Aquascape ( Latest / Archive )
Tank Journal - Parts and Construction ( Latest / Archive )*


----------



## daisydog (Feb 6, 2003)

I like the idea of using the overflow box. The only problem is I already have two built in overflow boxes that drain into my sump through holes in the bottom of the tank. If I add water to my tank it will just drain into my sump.

I suppose I could try to put in a valve that would allow me to divert the sump water to the sink.

I suppose I could also go with more of the Aquarium Drain setup and have a permanent 'U' pipe going over the edge of my tank. If I did this, could I have a pump outside the tank that basically pulls water out rather than having a pump inside the tank that pushes water out?

Any ideas on what the best setup might be given that I have a sump and I want something relatively permanent?


----------



## jpmtotoro (Feb 13, 2003)

actually... you can do an overflow box without a pump at all (simple siphon technology rocks) i can whip up a diagram if you'd like. i had one then deleted it







it could be something that you just pop on the back of your tank while doing the water change, then take it back off when you're done. then you'd just set it up, run a hose into your tank, and turn it on. you could also set it up and just dump buckets of water into it. bottom line is if there is a drain (or a window, sink, etc) nearby, the overflow can just go into that. my tanks are in the basement and i have a hose connected to some PVC leaving the house, so i can just dump aquarium water into that and life is good.

as for your existing overflows... yes, just put a valve on... OR even better... put a T and a valve on it... if you put a T on the hose coming out, then put a valve below it... you can close the valve and just connect a tube up to your existing overflows. i can whip up a diagram if you want









JP


----------

